# We need more goat butter!



## gastrobuddy (Mar 20, 2012)

Has everyone treated themselves to trying goat butter?  It's a bit hard to find but it's so good!  I get frustraded that such a good product remains so scarce (while goat cheese is everywhere), I'd like to encourage those who've tried it to put the pressure on the goat farmers when you run into them at farmer's markets.  It's an untapped field, maybe they'd even thank you for the tip.  By the way, I'm not in the industry, I just like goat butter that much.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't, never seen one. But I know goat cheese is awesome.


----------



## GLC (Mar 20, 2012)

In Saveur's list of 30 great butters, two are goat butters.

30 Great Butters - Saveur.com

You're supposed to be able to get  Meyenberg at Sprouts from Texas to California. Best to get it locally. Meyenberg apparently doesn't have quite the in with FedEx as Amazon does and gets $36 plus product cost to ship required 2nd day FedEx to Texas. Yowza!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 20, 2012)

I occasionally buy Liberté Goat Milk Butter, but it's spendy and a bit too goaty to use as a true sub for regular butter in many things. 

I like that list of butters.  I've tried more than a few of them.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 20, 2012)

*Goat Cheese-aholic - Awesome Idea*

Fabulous idea, and post.

Yes, it is an awesome idea.

I love goat cheese and have tried uncountable varieties here in the Mediterranean ... Italia, España, Greece, France and Portugal. 

I have seen spreadable varieties ... which are used in the same manner as a traditional creamy French butter for canapés ... However, to call them butters, I am uncertain ... to the exact contents of a French butter and say a French spreadable soft goat cheese ... of course, the cheese is one --- however, the manufacturing and processing can differ ...

Philadelphia Cream Cheese could brand stretch with this enhanced goat cheese butter certainly ...  

It is certainly a fabulous idea, for someone to mention who is involved in similar professional undertakings.

Best of luck,
Ciao. Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 20, 2012)

I love goat cheese - never gave any thought to goat butter though.

Did some quick Googling, and discovered a goat cheese farm nearby. I'm going to inquire about the goat butter. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm willing to try it. Where can I find it in the SFV area of Los Angeles?


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 29, 2012)

Dang - the local goat cheese farm does not sell goat butter.

My search continues...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 30, 2012)

How does goat's butter taste different from cow's butter?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> How does goat's butter taste different from cow's butter?



I have only had it on vacation in Mallorca, 40 years ago. I seem to remember it seemed waxier and not as creamy.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have only had it on vacation in Mallorca, 40 years ago. I seem to remember it seemed waxier and not as creamy.



That doesn't sound very attractive....


----------

